# Bank Charges in Spain



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

I am now paying bank charges of 240 euro per year !!! on my account with La Caixa (Hola Bank). Is any one else in the same situation? I use the account only for paying bills.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Change it to an online bank as they are free - wefferent is free for both residents and non-residents


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> Change it to an online bank as they are free - wefferent is free for both residents and non-residents


The problem is then that I have the difficulty of changing all the bills to the new account. I tried this already with an online acount and had to change back to La Caixa as it proved so awkward.


----------



## William | Jordan (11 mo ago)

Switch to an online bank since they are free - Wefferent is free for both residents and non-residents.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Change it to an online bank as they are free - wefferent is free for both residents and non-residents


Sound almost too good to be true. Is it easy to set up Direct debits for Water and Electric etc.?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Joey Testa said:


> I am now paying bank charges of 240 euro per year !!! on my account with La Caixa (Hola Bank). Is any one else in the same situation? I use the account only for paying bills.


See my post "Bank Robbery" for more information: Bank robbery


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Supposedly the banks can automatically transfer everything from one account to another. Not sure what the service is called in Spanish but I think it's the law.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DonMarco said:


> Sound almost too good to be true. Is it easy to set up Direct debits for Water and Electric etc.?


Yes, very easy


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

William | Jordan said:


> Switch to an online bank since they are free - Wefferent is free for both residents and non-residents.


Wefferent is only available to Spanish residents according to their website. Alta Online

" 
*You will need to:*

Have the *DNI or resident card, valid* and at hand
Have *a camera* on your device
Have your *mobile phone* close
Be *of legal age* and resident in *Spain*
*A compatible* browser and operating system

"


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

trotter58 said:


> Wefferent is only available to Spanish residents according to their website. Alta Online
> 
> "
> *You will need to:*
> ...


I know many non-residents who have an account with wefferent. The link you provided states residents or non-residents


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> I know many non-residents who have an account with wefferent. The link you provided states residents or non-residents


I also know some non residents with this account which is why I'm surprised that the line "
Be *of legal age* and resident in *Spain*" is on the website application. 

Could you please quote where non residents are eligible from the link I provided. 

I'm wondering if non residents have to set this up in branch rather than online?


----------

